# Kein upload mehr



## TZ86 (1. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

also ich habe folgendes problem, ich kann nix mehr hochladen bei diversen seiten, zum beispiel wenn ich auf einer site wo man kostenlos bilder hochladen kan, ein bild hochladen will, tut sich nix.
das problem besteht im firefox, wei im ie. ich hab schon probiert ohne firewall etwas hochzuladen aber das funtkioniert auch nich also kann ich das ausschliesen. und bei diversen tauschbörsen funktioniert mein upload auch also es beschrenkt sich alleine darauf das ich im ff und im ie nix mehr hochladen kann.

ich währ über jeden vorschlag dankbar der mir hilft das problem zu lösen.

mfg ich


----------



## TZ86 (7. Februar 2007)

Schönes Forum hier,
könntet ja wenigstens sagen das ihr net wisst was es sein könnte ...


----------



## Maik (8. Februar 2007)

Hi!


			
				TZ86 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> könntet ja wenigstens sagen das ihr net wisst was es sein könnte ...


... womit dir aber auch nicht geholfen wäre.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Februar 2007)

michaelsinterface hat gesagt.:


> Hi!
> 
> ... womit dir aber auch nicht geholfen wäre.



... vor allem waere es ja auch etwas unpraktisch wenn der Thread auf ueber 100.000 Antworten aufgeblasen wird nur weil jeder User hier schreibt, dass er nicht weiss was Dein Problem ist.

Hast Du vielleicht irgendwas installiert was daraufhin Deinen Upload lahmgelegt haben koennte? Weil einfach so hoeren die Browser ja nicht auf voll zu funktionieren.
Eine Neuinstallation von Firefox waere wohl auch einen Versuch wert, und moeglicherweise auch einfach mal ein Test mit Opera.


----------



## TZ86 (8. Februar 2007)

Erstma sry wegn meim 2ten text aber sonst hat ja keiner geantwortet..

Ich behaupte jetz einfach mal, das ich ein softwareproblem vol lausschliesen kann, da es am rechner meiner mutter auch nicht geht.
hab ma bei t-online angrufn un die ham en leitungstest gemacht, laut dem es auch nicht an der leitung liegen kann.
Kann es sein das es evtl am router liegt?
wobei es nach nem routerreset und nem softwareupdate immernoch nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Februar 2007)

Irgendwas muss sich ja bei Dir geaendert haben dass es nicht mehr geht. Hast Du das Problem vielleicht seitdem Du diesen Router hast? Oder seitdem Du irgendwas installiert oder entfernt hast?

Du hast nicht zufaellig ein Laptop bei dem es auch nicht funktioniert? Das koenntest Du dann ja mal mit zu einem Freund nehmen und es von dort probieren.

Funktioniert es auf keiner Seite oder nur auf bestimmten nicht?

Und zu guter Letzt moechte ich Dich noch bitten in Zukunft ein wenig auf die Form Deiner Beitraege zu achten. Dein letzter Post ist doch eher eine Zumutung.


----------



## TZ86 (8. Februar 2007)

Also, das Problem besteht seit dem wir umgezogen sind und einen Tarifwechsel hatten. Und nach dem Umzug hab ich nix an meiner Software geändert.

Den Laptop zum probieren hab ich nicht aber wie gesagt, bei meiner Mutter ihrm Rechner geht es auch nicht und der hängt am selben Router.

Und es funtkioniert auf keiner Seite im Internet, wobei ich aber über ICQ oder sonstige Chatprogramme Dateien senden kann.

Ich hab grad nochmal bei der Kundenhilfe von T-Com angerufen und der Typ wusste auch nicht woran es liegen kann. Er hat mir nur empfohlen den Router mal auf Modem umzustellen und das zu testen aber was will ich mit nem Router, wenn ich den nur als Modem richtig benutzen kann...

Ich werd das Ding einfach mal umtauschen, mal sehen obs dann wieder geht.


----------

